# CFS



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

does cronic fatigue feel like you been moving bricks all day?that kind of muscle pain?or is that the fibro getting worse?it feel like fatigue poisons in my muscels.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

there are types of fatigue and types of CFS and types of fibro and types of depression and each individual is different.tom


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

of course trbell,perhaps i should have worded it differently.does your cronic fatigue feel this way?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

yeah, feel like I'm trying to lift bricks.tom


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

Hi Squrts, The telling difference between CFS and Fibromyalgia in the muscles is post exertional fatigue. If you go beyond your boundaries in exercise with CFS you will crash big time. I believe exercise is beneficial, but you have to be very careful. Yes, it can feel like you're carrying bricks around taking enormous effort to move. The muscle pain in FM can, in most cases, improve with the right kind of exercise. Exercise can cause pain, but not a crash. My friend and I are a good example. We were both working out with a trainer. I would actually have more strength, but she would get more sore. It took me 3 good crashes to find my boundaries. Anyway, that was a long winded one, hope it helps ya. DeeDee


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

yes dee dee!you hit the nail on the head.i always figured my crashes were from FM,didnt even know i had CFS.so when my muscels hurt without exertion thats FM?and i cant take more than a few minutes work without feeling massive fatigue,whats that?why i should find the differences important i dont know yet.thanks


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you'll drive yourself crazy trying to figure out what's what. I think maybe some of the research they're doing on CCK might be intersting.tom


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

too late,i had that drive along time ago.arrived in crazy and found it to be a hellish place but couldnt find my way out.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that's where we all live.tom


----------

